# Trådlöst, utomhusantenner och liknande...

## Lemma

Tjena.

Jag tänker sätta upp en koppling mellan vårt huvudhus och ett annat hus på tomten, avståndet är i storleksordningen 50m. Jag har efter att ha tittat runt en hel del hittat WRT54GL från Linksys, kostade strax över 500kr och efter att jag bytte firmware till dd-wrt så är den både stabil och kan alla konster som jag kan tänkas vilja få ut av den  :Wink: ... Jag har tänkt att placera en likadan i det andra huset med en utomhusantenn kopplad tillvardera enhet - frågan är vilka antenner som blir bäst?

Sträckan är ju ganska kort och det kommer vara fri sikt så i princip det enda som behövs borde vara en antenn som är byggd för utomhusbruk, omni/bi/uni-directional och signalförstärkning bör vara oviktigt... Var hittar man en standard utomhusantenn som är så billig som möjligt? Någon som har en favoritaffär?

Gälllande detta att gräva ned en CAT5/6 kabel i stället för ovanstående trådlösa lösning, vad bör man ha för rör omkring kabeln och vad kostar dylikt, inte lika rolig lösning men kanske den bästa...

----------

## i-s-a-k

Bra antenner hittar du på http://www.tradlost.se/

/Isak

----------

## Lemma

Toppen! Trodde ett tag att jag skulle vara tvungen att gå ända till Canada för att hitta vad jag ville till ett bra pris... Ännu ett bokmärke  :Wink: .

/Lemma

----------

## btg308

 *Lemma wrote:*   

> TGälllande detta att gräva ned en CAT5/6 kabel i stället för ovanstående trådlösa lösning, vad bör man ha för rör omkring kabeln och vad kostar dylikt, inte lika rolig lösning men kanske den bästa...

 

Nu har du antagligen löst det med trådlöst, men iaf: Jag har ett par gånger grävt ner kabel i vanlig trädgårdsslang. Blås genom ett snöre med dammsugaren först och dra sedan kabeln i snöret.

----------

## Lemma

 *btg308 wrote:*   

> [...]Nu har du antagligen löst det med trådlöst, men iaf: Jag har ett par gånger grävt ner kabel i vanlig trädgårdsslang. Blås genom ett snöre med dammsugaren först och dra sedan kabeln i snöret.

 Faktum är att jag inte har det, skall dra om telefon och lite el i helgen. Funderar på att köra trådlöst i alla fall (har hittat ganska billiga delar som verkar vara bra) men nu finns det ju ett alternativ - tackar!

----------

## nuff

Har du två fasta punkter ska du ju satsa på yagi antenner. Då slipper du ju dessutom sprida en massa onödig signal till eventuellt illasinnade grannar som du gör med sprötantenner  :Wink: 

----------

